
A chrome extension that gets you hired - whitef0x
http://jobmatch.co
======
froh42
What would a chrome extension do differently than the existing job forums?
Analyze my browsing behaviour? How does it work? Does it work in USA, only?
Home page doesn't answer those questions.

